# Disable Eurodisney Annual Pass



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

hi all need a bit advice, going to eurodisney in july and wanting to stop on carpark in my motorhome if i buy an annual pass would i be able to stay in the car park for free, also i have a blue badge holder in the party,is there any kind of concession for disabled/ carer on annual pass.
thank for any help john


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes you park for free with annual pass i was there last week.Dont know about blue badge concessions,sorry


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

is there limit how long you can stay


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Not that i am aware of.When i entered the park i showed annual pass and was given A4 sheet of paper which had arrival day and was stamped annual passsport and was told to put it in windscreen till i left,no mention of any time limit.


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

can you tell me where i can purchase an annual pass from before i leave uk thanks john


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't think you can.I went last August,paid ito the park then they have a place where you can buy annual pass.You will need passport with you and they take your photo there and then and issue your pass.They deduct the cost of your entrance ticket from the cost of the annual pass.There are different annual passes some have blackout days where you cant use them and are cheaper than the full annual pass it just depends when you want to use your pass and check the blackout days,if you google disney annual pass there is a website i think its called dlrp magic


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks I will have a look at that site


----------

